# Blanck Mortuary 2019



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent cemetery with the fog/mist, and the gating. That front room really opens up the possibilities for things you can do inside, which you did with the coffin.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

I have to try out projector ghosts one of these years , as those are so cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Every time I see a beautiful crank ghost in a mausoleum, I tell myself we have to try that with ours one of these days. Yours is lovely and ethereal.

As commented above, I too like how you used the interior of your house as part of the display by putting a coffin in the bay window.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

The bay window is fake. That whole section of panel and window is placed in front of my 2 car garage. I built the glass walls from 1x2 frame and plywood. I then ripped 1/2 inch strips of pine to create the mullions. The glass is heavy weight clear shower curtains from Walmart. I stretched them tight over the frame and secured with staple gun and then added the mullion strips to both sides. Glad to see everyone thought it was a real room.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Sblanck said:


> The bay window is fake. That whole section of panel and window is placed in front of my 2 car garage. I built the glass walls from 1x2 frame and plywood. I then ripped 1/2 inch strips of pine to create the mullions. The glass is heavy weight clear shower curtains from Walmart. I stretched them tight over the frame and secured with staple gun and then added the mullion strips to both sides. Glad to see everyone thought it was a real room.


That is really a good job on that fake bay window.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Sblanck said:


> The bay window is fake. That whole section of panel and window is placed in front of my 2 car garage. I built the glass walls from 1x2 frame and plywood. I then ripped 1/2 inch strips of pine to create the mullions. The glass is heavy weight clear shower curtains from Walmart. I stretched them tight over the frame and secured with staple gun and then added the mullion strips to both sides. Glad to see everyone thought it was a real room.


When I saw the video I immediately assumed it was a room at the front of your home with a large bay window. Stretched vinyl shower curtain, looked like real glass to me! Fantastic job.


----------



## bluesdaddy48 (Apr 17, 2015)

What a stroke of Halloween genius to do the bay window. Very creative, effective and well done. I love the way you ran the fog across your grave yard. I always run mine from the back of the scene to the front. I will have to play with that next year.


----------



## DeathStalker (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic job, every thing flows and that front "window" is great!!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

DeathStalker said:


> Fantastic job, every thing flows and that front "window" is great!!


Thanks so much! The bay window turned out better than expected.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice. Like how you used the inside of the house too.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Very nice. Like how you used the inside of the house too.


That is not the inside of my house. That is a faux wall and bay window in front of my garage door. I built the bay window out of 1x2 frames and plywood with heavy duty clear shower curtains stretched over the frame. Then I fastened thin strips of wood painted black to look like panes of glass.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

The bay window is a brilliant idea and looks very realistic. Loved the ghostly Horse and carriage (?) projection.


----------

